# Ellinis



## intonostalgia

My afmily came over as english immigrants in 1967 on the Ellinis, Are there any other people out there that travelled the same route at this time? I was 6 years old and have some vivid memories abourd the ship and arriving in Australia. My family settled in Perth.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome intonostalgia to this shipping site, i am sure that you will enjoy it.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Intonostalgia,
That's strange,what a coincidence, I've just posted for a Dutch family[fam.Puts] the same ship, as there family walked over to Perth as well in 1969, I will give you the link to that reguest and photos wich I 've posted, sorry for the language, it's written in Dutch

http://www.dynamicdeezign.be/forum/joskomen/messages/1695.html


----------



## michael james

Welcome to Intonostalgia, Hope you enjoy the site and all aspects of it.


----------



## robandbarbara

*Ellinis (Gk)*

Ellinis @ Southampton 1967


----------



## fred henderson

*Welcome*

A warm welcome Intonostalgia. I hope that we can receive your contributions to topics under debate on the site.

Fred


----------



## aleddy

Ellinis was intonostalgia too, built for Matson Line as Lurline in 1932 sailing the Pacific routes for that company till 1963 with a spell in between as a TroopShip during WW2.
Sold to Chandris in 63 she underwent a refit at South Shields then commenced regular voyages Southampton to Sydney via Suez returning via Panama. She was also included in the holiday cruise programs from time to time.
She suffered a major engine breakdown in 74, this engine had to be replaced and the only one available was in her Matson Line sister ship Mariposa which was at the time being broken up in Tiawan, the engine was purchased and fitted into Ellinis in Rotterdam and she returned to service in 75.
Ellinis returned the engine and herself to Tiawan in 87, this was her final voyage
Cheers 
Ted


----------



## sparkie2182

*ellinis..........pearl harbour*

im sure i remember reading of the close proximity of ellinis to pearl harbour on the day of the japanese attack, when, of course she was the lurline.

can anyone confirm/scotch this???????


sparkie2182


----------



## Ngaio 62

In 1969 my older cousin went across to America on her from Wellington, NZ
We went to see him off and toured the ship with them. I know one particular then 6 year old 
who would have loved to have stayed on board and crossed with them. 

The experience was one of a time we have lost. 

regards

Martin


----------



## liverbob

i too emmigreated to perth in 1967 but on the fairstar,me and my wife and kids could possible have been in the point walter immigrent camp the same time as your parents.


----------



## lurline

hi
my favorit hi her sister britanis!!
have anyone pictures from here ???


----------



## KZP

Ellinis on old postcard.


----------



## Ray Wanless

aleddy said:


> Ellinis was intonostalgia too, built for Matson Line as Lurline in 1932 sailing the Pacific routes for that company till 1963 with a spell in between as a TroopShip during WW2.
> Sold to Chandris in 63 she underwent a refit at South Shields then commenced regular voyages Southampton to Sydney via Suez returning via Panama. She was also included in the holiday cruise programs from time to time.
> She suffered a major engine breakdown in 74, this engine had to be replaced and the only one available was in her Matson Line sister ship Mariposa which was at the time being broken up in Tiawan, the engine was purchased and fitted into Ellinis in Rotterdam and she returned to service in 75.
> Ellinis returned the engine and herself to Tiawan in 87, this was her final voyage
> Cheers
> Ted


----------



## Ray Wanless

When the the Ellinis suffered the major engine breakdown in 74, was it the Boilers,Turbine,or Gearbox that gave up?. I left the ":Ellinis in Auckland in February 1974 after sailing from Southhampton on January 3rd to Emigrate to New Zealand.The Boilers must have been in a right state as it was always blowing out black smoke but I was not aware of any other engine problems.


----------



## westyhoon

Ray Wanless said:


> When the the Ellinis suffered the major engine breakdown in 74, was it the Boilers,Turbine,or Gearbox that gave up?. I left the ":Ellinis in Auckland in February 1974 after sailing from Southhampton on January 3rd to Emigrate to New Zealand.The Boilers must have been in a right state as it was always blowing out black smoke but I was not aware of any other engine problems.


Hi. Ellinis was back in service definitely last 1/4 of 1974 as my family spent Xmas on her and we disembarked Auckland January 1975.


----------

